

Trying a new way to save - ryangilbert
http://ryangilbert.roon.io/trying-a-new-way-to-save

======
Joyfield
I have done the same and it saved me a couple of times when i had no food for
myself nor my cat. Having a small amount of cash at home is almost always a
good thing. I hope some day that i can afford to do it again hehe.

